# Το Μειόκαινο και άλλες γεωλογικές απορίες



## nickel (Dec 29, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Διαβάζω στην Καθημερινή την ευχάριστη είδηση για τα θετικά αποτελέσματα της γεώτρησης για φυσικό αέριο στην Κύπρο και βρίσκω σ’ ένα σημείο να λέει «της Μειόκαινου περιόδου», οπότε ξεχνάω την ουσία της είδησης και μένω στο γλωσσικό. (Έχω την εντύπωση ότι μπορεί να μου στείλουν επιστολή που θα μου ανακοινώνει ότι κέρδισα το _λαχίο_ κι εγώ να τους κάνω θέμα ότι γράφουμε _λαχείο_.)

Πρώτα, στο κλιτικό επίπεδο, με ενοχλεί αυτό το μιξοκαθαρευουσιάνικο «της Μειόκαινου». Ή το λόγιο «της Μειοκαίνου περιόδου» να πούμε ή το σύγχρονο «της Μειόκαινης περιόδου». Το άλλο είναι σαν να λέμε για κάποιον ότι είναι «άγνωστου διαμονής».

Διαπιστώσεις (και θέλω τη βοήθεια των ειδικών εδώ):

Οι υποδιαιρέσεις της Γεωλογίας γράφονται με κεφαλαίο αρχικό, ακόμα και όταν ακολουθούνται από ουσιαστικό, π.χ. _ο Παλαιοζωικός αιώνας_. Δεν έχω διαπιστώσει τάση να γράφεται και η περίοδος με κεφαλαίο αρχικό.
Μπορούμε να δούμε την υποδιαίρεση χωρίς ουσιαστικό, π.χ. _η Μειόκαινος_, αλλά σ’ αυτές τις περιπτώσεις το συνηθέστερο είναι το ουδέτερο γένος: _το Μειόκαινο_. Συνηθίζεται και στα αγγλικά ή τα γαλλικά να μην αναφέρεται η λέξη για την υποδιαίρεση (λένε _the Miocene, le Miocène_), αλλά αυτοί δεν έχουν ουδέτερο. Οι υποδιαιρέσεις είναι: *μεγααιώνας, αιώνας, περίοδος, εποχή*. Έτσι λέει η Βικιπαίδεια. Καμία υποδιαίρεση δεν είναι ουδέτερου γένους. Γιατί διαλέξαμε το ουδέτερο στα ελληνικά; Επειδή είναι… ουδέτερο (ούτε αρσενικό ούτε θηλυκό);
Στη συστηματική ταξινόμηση ζώων και φυτών έχουμε σαφείς υποδιαιρέσεις (είδος, γένος, οικογένεια, τάξη κ.λπ. — κάπου υπάρχουν κι εδώ μέσα, ναι, εδώ κι εδώ). Στη Γεωλογία είναι, φαίνεται, πιο μπερδεμένα τα πράγματα, είναι πιο πρόσφατη η προσπάθεια ταξινόμησης, κυκλοφορούν διαφορετικές συμφράσεις (θα δείτε π.χ. και _Μεσοζωικό αιώνα_ και _Μεσοζωική εποχή_) *. Στην αγγλική κλίμακα της Wikipedia βλέπω: *Supereon – Eon – Era – Period – Epoch – Age*. Αυτές είναι έξι υποδιαιρέσεις, στη Βικιπαίδεια είδαμε τέσσερις. Στη Livepedia διαβάζω: Οι γεωλογικοί αιώνες διαιρούνται σε περιόδους, οι περίοδοι σε υποπεριόδους και οι υποπερίοδοι σε εποχές και βαθμίδες. Αν ισχύουν αυτά, θα είχαμε ένα τεράστιο μπέρδεμα από τους αιώνες και κάτω. Βλέπω την αντιστοιχία *Age – Βαθμίδα*, και αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα με το _Era_ και το _Epoch_. Ποια είναι η σωστή αντιστοιχία σήμερα;

Αυτές είναι οι σκέψεις κάποιου που κάνει μια πρώτη βουτιά σ’ αυτά τα θέματα και καταφέρνει απλώς να μπερδευτεί. Μπορείτε να δώσετε απλές και εύκολες απαντήσεις ή να αρχίσω τα μακροβούτια;

Και, να μην το ξεχάσω, η «Μειόκαινη περίοδος» που αναφέρει η είδηση είναι _epoch_, *Μειόκαινη εποχή*.


* Νομίζω ότι ο συνδυασμός που τρελαίνει είναι αυτός της Βικιπαίδειας:
Στο γκουγκλάρισμα: «Η Μεσοζωικός αιώνας»
Στη σελίδα: «Ο Μεσοζωική αιώνας»


----------



## Resident (Dec 29, 2011)

Αν δεν με απατά η μνήμη μου, οι ελληνικοί γεωλογικοί όροι είναι: το Μειόκαινο και η μειοκαινική εποχή/περίοδος.


----------



## nickel (Dec 29, 2011)

Μπράβο, τώρα με μπέρδεψες ακόμα περισσότερο. Η μεγαλύτερη ηδονή στη ζωή μου είναι να με περιβάλλουν κουβάρια και να προσπαθώ να τα ξεμπερδέψω...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 29, 2011)

nickel said:


> * Νομίζω ότι ο συνδυασμός που τρελαίνει είναι αυτός της Βικιπαίδειας:
> Στο γκουγκλάρισμα: «Η Μεσοζωικός αιώνας»
> Στη σελίδα: «Ο Μεσοζωική αιώνας»


Μην το ψάχνετε πια... ;)


----------



## panadeli (Dec 29, 2011)

Από την εμπειρία μου, η επικρατέστερη εκδοχή, και εκείνη που χρησιμοποιώ κι εγώ, είναι το ουδέτερο γένος, είτε πρόκειται για εποχή (το Μειόκαινο, το Ηώκαινο, το Πλειστόκαινο κ.ο.κ.), είτε για περίοδο: (το Νεογενές, το Παλαιογενές, το Δεβόνιο, το Λιθανθρακοφόρο, το Πέρμιο, το Ιουρασικό, το Κρητιδικό κ.ο.κ.). Στους αιώνες χρησιμοποιείται αρσενικό γένος (ο Παλαιοζωικός, ο Μεσοζωικός, ο Καινοζωικός), ενώ στους μεγααιώνες χρησιμοποιείται ένα περίεργο μικτό σχήμα αρσενικού/ουδέτερου: ο Φανεροζωικός, το Προκάμβριο.
Από εκεί και πέρα, κυκλοφορεί πολύ και η καθαρευουσιάνικη εκδοχή _η Μειόκαινος περίοδος/εποχή_, η οποία είναι μάλλον πιο διαδεδομένη από την εκδοχή της δημοτικής _η Μειόκαινη περίοδος/εποχή_, τουλάχιστον σε ακαδημαϊκά συγγράμματα, που έχουν μια ροπή προς τη χρήση της καθαρεύουσας. 
Με τη χρήση των όρων περίοδος και εποχή υπάρχει δυστυχώς ένα μπλέξιμο που ίσως δεν θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει.


----------



## Themis (Dec 29, 2011)

nickel said:


> θα είχαμε ένα τεράστιο μπέρδεμα από τους αιώνες και κάτω


Μου αρέσουν οι αισιόδοξοι άνθρωποι. Το era είναι παλαιόθεν καθιερωμένο σαν αιώνας. Αν λοιπόν με το αιώνας που δεν μας δημιουργεί κανένα πρόβλημα εννοείς το (μάλλον φαντασματικής ύπαρξης) eon, την κάναμε από κούπες. Όσο για το ουδέτερο, κι εμένα πάντα με προβλημάτιζε και δεν είχα βρει πειστική εξήγηση. Νομίζω ότι η επικρατέστερη εκδοχή είναι ότι χρειάζεται να κάνουμε διάκριση ανάμεσα στη γεωχρονολογία και τη στρωματογραφική χρονολογία, και ότι το ουδέτερο αντιστοιχεί μάλλον στη δεύτερη. Όταν με το καλό βρεθώ κοντά στα κιτάπια μου, θα μπορέσω να παραθέσω την πλήρη αντιστοίχιση όπως φαινόταν να επικρατεί (κατά πλειοψηφία, ποτέ ομόφωνα) πριν από κάμποσα τέρμινα, τότε που ήμουνα εξπέρ στη μετάφραση γεωλογίας. Αλλά έχω την εντύπωση ότι κυκλοφορούν κάποιοι ειδικοί εδώ μέσα, οπότε ευελπιστώ να μας δώσουν τα φώτα τους.


----------



## nickel (Dec 29, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ!



drsiebenmal said:


> Μην το ψάχνετε πια... ;)


Από τότε που έμαθες να διορθώνεις τη Βικιπαίδεια, μου καταστρέφεις τα ευρήματα. Αλλά κι εγώ κρατάω φωτογραφικά στιγμιότυπα, μη δίνονται βορά στη λήθη τέτοιοι πολύτιμοι λίθοι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 29, 2011)

Μη στενοχωριέσαι, και η Βικιπαίδεια κρατάει πλήρη αρχεία των αλλαγών ;).


----------



## peacock (Sep 25, 2016)

Καλησπέρα.

Μεταφράζω ένα κείμενο με ονόματα γεωλογικών περιόδων και δεινοσαύρων.
Με την ευκαιρία των παραπάνω, θα μπορούσα να συμβάλλω έστω λίγο αποδίδοντάς τα σωστότερα.

Στην γενική κατηγορία μού γράφει "Period" και από κάτω τα εξής (με την δική μου μετάφραση εντός παρένθεσης):

Middle Jurassic (Μέση Ιουρασική)
Lower Jurassic (Πρώιμη Ιουρασική)
Upper Jurassic (Ύστερη Ιουρασική)

Upper Cretaceous (Ύστερη Κρητιδική)
Lower Cretaceous (Πρώιμη Κρητιδική)

Lower Pliocene (Πρώιμη Πλειόκαινος) άλλαξε στην πορεία την άλλαξα σε Πρώιμο Πλειόκαινο
Upper Pleistocene (Ύστερη Πλειστόκαινος) άλλαξε στην πορεία την άλλαξα σε Ύστερο Πλειστόκαινο

Miocene (Μειόκαινος) άλλαξε στην πορεία την άλλαξα σε Μειόκαινο

Θα μπορούσα να τα μεταφράσω σωστότερα;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 26, 2016)

Καλημέρα! Καλές τις βρίσκω τις μεταφράσεις, αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω τις σημειώσεις με κόκκινο δίπλα, τι εννοείς "άλλαξε σε...";
Πότε άλλαξε, ποιος το άλλαξε, γιατί το άλλαξε, και τελικά εσύ ποια μετάφραση προτείνεις; Εγώ πάντως διαφωνώ με το ουδέτερο, αφού μιλάμε για περίοδο θα πρέπει να είναι θηλυκό, άρα Πλειόκαινος και Μειόκαινος (ή Πλειόκαινη και Μειόκαινη αν τα βάλεις όλα σε δημοτική).


Themis said:


> Όσο για το ουδέτερο, κι εμένα πάντα με προβλημάτιζε και δεν είχα βρει πειστική εξήγηση. Νομίζω ότι η επικρατέστερη εκδοχή είναι ότι χρειάζεται να κάνουμε διάκριση ανάμεσα στη γεωχρονολογία και τη στρωματογραφική χρονολογία, και ότι το ουδέτερο αντιστοιχεί μάλλον στη δεύτερη.


Κι εγώ έτσι νομίζω και πάντα έτσι τα χρησιμοποιούσα. Συμφωνία επιθέτου-ουσιαστικού πάντα, και όταν το ουσιαστικό παραλείπεται ως ευκόλως εννοούμενο, πάλι συμφωνία με το εννοούμενο. Δηλαδή αν μιλάω για την περίοδο, θα πω "η Ιουρασική", αν μιλάω για το γεωλογικό στρώμα, θα πω "το Ιουρασικό" κ.ο.κ.

Έχω ένα δίπτυχο του εργαστηρίου Γεωλογίας & Παλαιοντολογίας του Πανεπιστημίου Αθηνών, "Στρωματογραφική κλίμακα και ηλικίες της Γης", 1981. Εκεί δίνει τις εξής αντιστοιχίες στους όρους (τα γράφω ακριβώς όπως τα έχει, δεν περιλαμβάνει το Supereon). 
_
*Γεωχρονολογικοί*
Μεγααιών (Eon)
Αιών (Era)
Περίοδος (Period)
Εποχή (Epoch)
Ηλικία (Age)
..........
Χρόνος (Chron)

*Χρονοστωματογραφικοί*
Μεγααιωνοδιάπλαση (Eonothem)
Αιωνοδιάπλαση (Erathem)
Σύστημα (System)
Σειρά (Series)
Βαθμίδα (Stage)
..........
Χρονοζώνη (Crhonozone)_

Στις ονομασίες έχει αρσενικούς τους αιώνες και μεγααιώνες και ουδέτερα όλα τα υπόλοιπα. Ας πούμε γράφει ως επικεφαλίδα "περίοδος" κι από κάτω "Τεταρτογενές" ή "Κρητιδικό" κ.ο.κ. 

Επισυνάπτω φωτογραφίες, δεν έχουν καλή ανάλυση αλλά μόνο αυτό έχω αυτή τη στιγμή. Θα προσπαθήσω να τα σκανάρω αλλά έχουν μεγάλο σχήμα και δε χωράνε στο σκάνερ ολόκληρα. Τέλος πάντων άμα μπορέσω θα τα ξανανεβάσω.


----------



## peacock (Sep 26, 2016)

Καλημέρα!

Ευχαριστώ!

Ναι, δικό μου το λάθος. Μπερδεύει το «άλλαξε σε». Εννοώ ότι η φράση στην παρένθεση είναι η δική μου μετάφραση, την οποία στην πορεία άλλαξΑ σε αυτήν που επισημαίνεται με κόκκινο.

Το κείμενό μου έχει γλώσσα-πηγή τα Ιταλικά και έχει ως τελικούς αποδέκτες παιδιά.
Επειδή δεν είμαι καθόλου σίγουρη για το αν η λέξη «περίοδος» που χρησιμοποιούν στο αρχικό κείμενο είναι η σωστή (θα μπορούσε να είναι *αιώνας*, *εποχή* ή οτιδήποτε άλλο αλλά για να μην μπερδεύουν τα παιδιά, τα έκαναν όλα «περίοδος») κι επειδή, επίσης, δεν ξέρω τι από όλα αυτά είναι *περίοδος*, *εποχή*, *αιώνας* κλπ., αρχικά τα μετέφρασα όλα ως θηλυκού γένους.
Μετά το μετάνιωσα και άλλαξα κάποια.

Άρα, λοιπόν, επειδή μιλάμε για *περίοδο*, είναι όλα θηλυκού γένους. Αυτό καταλαβαίνω. Δυστυχώς, ο εγκέφαλός μου αρνείται να ασχοληθεί με αυτό το αντικείμενο και μπερδεύομαι εύκολα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 26, 2016)

Αλλάζω το «άλλαξε σε» σε «το άλλαξα σε».


----------



## peacock (Sep 26, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αλλάζω το «άλλαξε σε» σε «το άλλαξα σε».



Ναι, ευχαριστώ. Σκέφτηκα να το αλλάξω αλλά μετά το ξέχασα. Not a good period, era, eon...


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 26, 2016)

Ωραία, όλα ξεκαθαρίζουν.

Λοιπόν, κατά τη γνώμη μου οι αρχικές σου μεταφράσεις είναι σωστές. Εφόσον μιλάμε για περιόδους, πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσουμε το θηλυκό, όχι το ουδέτερο.

Επίσης, αντί για Μειόκαινος, Πλειόκαινος και Πλειστόκαινος εγώ θα προτιμούσα Μειόκαινη, Πλειόκαινη και Πλειστόκαινη.


----------



## peacock (Sep 26, 2016)

Χαίρομαι που κάποιος/α τα βλέπει ξεκάθαρα...! :)
Ναι, θα αλλάξω αντίστοιχα, καλύτερα έτσι.
Ευχαριστώ και πάλι!


----------

